# Hatching



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

The chicks hatched!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray! Lets celebrate!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Very cute but I have to bring this up. They looked like they should have remained in the incubator a couple hours longer. This is just for their safety.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

